# Darcus Howe??



## ash (Aug 8, 2011)

Just said that the shops that were looted all had insurance so that is OK, does he include the small west indian shop keepers in this??

I meant the west indian owners of small shops (not vertically challenged shop keepers) !!


----------



## Stay Beautiful (Aug 8, 2011)

ash said:


> Just said that the shops that were looted all had insurance so that is OK, does he include the small west indian shop keepers in this??



I just want to know if he's a coco shunter or not?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

Stay Beautiful said:


> I just want to know if he's a coco shunter or not?


What the fuck are you on about?


----------



## spartacus mills (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> What the fuck are you on about?



SB is referring to the time Darcus Howe was interviewed by Chris Morris on 'Brass Eye''...


----------



## fen_boy (Aug 8, 2011)

editor said:


> What the fuck are you on about?



It's a Chris Morris quote.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2011)

spartacus mills said:


> SB is referring to the time Darcus Howe was interviewed by Chris Morris on 'Brass Eye''...


Ah OK. I thought a raging homophobe had been unleashed on the boards!

Still a slightly odd comment to make, given the context.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Sirena (Oct 4, 2015)

just a quick bump because he's on the religious programme this morning.

I've always liked Darcus.  But he can barely talk now....


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

Sirena said:


> just a quick bump because he's on the religious programme this morning.
> 
> I've always liked Darcus.  But he can barely talk now....


Didn't stop him being "quite vocal" at his local CLP meeting...according to 'Inside Croydon'.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 4, 2015)

Sirena said:


> just a quick bump because he's on the religious programme this morning.
> 
> I've always liked Darcus.  But he can barely talk now....


Nor can she. She called Marcus Dowe.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 4, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Didn't stop him being "quite vocal" at his local CLP meeting...according to 'Inside Croydon'.


I suspect we won't be seeing him on the telly any more after that slurry performance.

It was hard to tell if it was alcohol or spliff...  Maybe just age.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 4, 2015)

Sirena said:


> I suspect we won't be seeing him on the telly any more after that slurry performance.
> 
> It was hard to tell if it was alcohol or spliff...  Maybe just age.


Stroke?


----------



## tony.c (Oct 4, 2015)

Could be medication too, Darcus has prostate cancer. I knew him back in 1971 I think it was when I was a 'McKenzie adviser/friend' for a co-defendant in the Mangrove 9 trial at the Old Bailey. He represented himself (and the other defendants) brilliantly and was acquitted on all charges of assault on police, riot and affray. He is getting old now and not well.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 4, 2015)

Saw him in Brixton on Friday early evening with Sandy from Googlebox - think they were coming from the Beehive. He didn't look well


----------



## JHE (Oct 4, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Could be medication too, Darcus has prostrate cancer.



_Prostate_ cancer, I presume - and I'm sorry to hear it.

Darcus Howe has never been the sort to be _prostrate_. Much more the stand-up-for-what-you-believe type.


----------



## nogojones (Apr 2, 2017)

I've just heard that he's died. RIP Darcus


----------



## Sirena (Apr 2, 2017)

nogojones said:


> I've just heard that he's died. RIP Darcus


That's sad.  I liked him.  I liked his angriness.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 2, 2017)

RIP Darcus.

I'm sure he would have preferred not to have 'his angriness', Sirena, like, it wasn't a life-style choice.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 2, 2017)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDQCT0AJcw


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 2, 2017)

RIP Darcus.

Was good to chat to him at bookfair a few years back now. @TopCat


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 2, 2017)

shygirl said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzDQCT0AJcw



'Marcus Dowe'


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Apr 2, 2017)

Sad news


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

A giant, albeit with feet of clay.  Britain will be a bit worse without him.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 2, 2017)

RIP warrior


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 2, 2017)

Here's to the insurrection. RIP Darcus.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2017)

RIP


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 2, 2017)

Here he is at an antifascist rally in Lewisham in 1977:


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2017)

Unlike a lot of his 'peers' he had a good class perspective.


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 2, 2017)

I see the BBC are reporting this now. Earlier in the day I couldn't see anything but social media sources for this news.

I had a soft spot for him. He was flaky but his heart was on the right side of the barricades, and in the end that's what matters.


----------



## domestos (Apr 2, 2017)

Will be missed. We need more like him. RIP Darcus


----------



## redcogs (Apr 2, 2017)

Darcus did a program for the box about Oldham, which at the time was a bit of a racist hotbed, with the BNP polling a total of more than 12,000 votes in two seats and securing third place in both. He went around the estates, and didn't get a great reception. He returned to London visibly depressed by what he  had found in the industrial north.  i know the place reasonably well,and shared his feelings.  Darcus was courageous and a top bloke.  RIP mate.


----------



## phillm (Apr 2, 2017)

Lived on Mayall Road used to see him occasionally outside his house. Loved his C4 prgramme Black Bag in the day when C4 was truly alternative. RIP


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 2, 2017)

I'm closing this one as there is an RIP thread for him. Please put all comments here: RIP Darcus Howe


----------

